# Survived Week 1



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Holly has been home a week now and I have survived

I am tired and already missing lie ins but she is lovely. Only a handful of accidents indoors so not complaining about those - usually when i have taken my eye off the ball by cooking tea etc.... I have a trainer coming today as i want to maximise my ability but so far so good.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

She is soooooo cute


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks gorgeous! Glad everything is going ok.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

She is just so cute  I was thinking about you yesterday wondering how it was going so it's lovely to have an update. Hope all goes well with the trainer and keep those photos coming - she is adorable and has changed so much already! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good to see her coming on so well.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh she is so sweet, really pleased that your first week has gone so well.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is lovely Liz.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Very cute...well you've survived one week, the rest will be a breeze. LOL 
Julia x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwww she is so cute and changed in just a week! well done for survivning week one and yep sleep ins are a thing of the past lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh she's lovely... hope all goes well with the trainer, whens your hubby home ?? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Holly looks very happy in her forever home .. 

One week done ... all good fun from now onwards.

Keep us posted and most of all enjoy your lovely Holly.

You will lack sleep for a while but it does settle down after a few months.. years ha ha ha only joking, most puppies are settled within the weeks, but she may be an early riser for a while, until she gets out on some fun walks (after 2nd jab) then she will be a tired puppy.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, Liz, she's lovely! Don't listen - some puppies do like a lie-in! Rosie slept till half eight this morning, even though she had tummy issues. If no-one else moves, she has been known to sleep till half nine. That's a mega-lie in to me! You're definitely through the most difficult bit, well done!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is beautiful!


----------

